# Bindings for Burton Blunt Wide?



## caribou (May 10, 2011)

if your looking for some burton bindings to go with that burton board I'd check out the missions. cartels are a solid choice too but maybe above the price range you're lookin at


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

What sort of binding are you after? Stiff, flexy, mellow, responsive? 

Be warned that the Cartels do come with pretty high high-backs and more forward lean than other bindings so it may or may not be what you're after.


----------



## caribou (May 10, 2011)

actually I goofed, I always confuse the blunt with the clash. I was thinkin you had yourself an all mountain board there but the blunt is defineatly more of a park board and for lots of folks the cartels may seem a bit too restrictive/stiff for a pure park setup. So ya, my bad, your riding style is key. For the price/quality factor I'd still say the missions are a solid choice, certainly for the park, with enough responsiveness to shred it everywhere else too.

That being said I only really know burton bindings, so take my advice for what it's worth

cheers


----------

